# Cheap Custom TMC Signature Style Tank



## Julian (25 Sep 2014)

I love the TMC signature tanks but there's no way I can afford one. I'd like to get one made that looks similar to these (braceless) but not sure what my options are.

Could I get one made that only has the front made of Optiwhite glass and the rest just regular glass? Would that bring the price down significantly or is it worth going full Optiwhite?

What does the price of an Acrylic tank compare to a glass one?

Dimensions don't have to be exact, but roughly 60cm wide, 30 cm deep and 30 cm high is the kind of size I'm looking for.

I live in London so was wondering if anyone can recommend a company in the UK.

Thanks!


----------



## glenn farrar (25 Sep 2014)

Hi Julian
I read a thread a while back (can't remember who sorry) who used a company called ndaquatics in Hertford I bookmarked the site for future reference as they were happy with the quality, maybe look them up and hopefully they can supply you?

Cheers 

Glenn


----------



## Crossocheilus (26 Sep 2014)

I got a 90 x 45 x 45cm rimless braceless optiwhite everywhere except the base piece and a custom flush cabinet to match from ND Aquatics. Got great help from Carolyn answering all my questions.

I'll take a pic


----------



## Julian (26 Sep 2014)

Cool. How much was it?


----------



## Crossocheilus (26 Sep 2014)

Here you go:














£474, free delivery


----------



## EdwinK (26 Sep 2014)

Sorry to say but silicone seal looks awful.
This is how a decent one should look - http://www.noriuakvariumo.lt/#!/siules


----------



## Julian (26 Sep 2014)

Considering the price he paid, it doesn't look bad at all. The seal is even all the way around, it doesn't look messy.


----------



## Crossocheilus (26 Sep 2014)

On a smaller tank it might be a problem but for me, for the price, and this size of tank I think I can cope with 5mm of clear silicone. If you can't cope with that then by all means spend almost double on an ada setup.


----------



## EdwinK (26 Sep 2014)

In my opinion the tank itself should be perfect. You can save on filtration system, lights etc because later one can make upgrades without much effort.


----------



## Julian (26 Sep 2014)

For a tank that's 60x30x30cm (Optiwhite front only) they quoted £70 + £30 delivery which I'm more than happy to pay!

As soon as I get the go ahead from my financial advisor, order will be placed in the next few days!


----------



## glenn farrar (26 Sep 2014)

For that price you just can't complain! Hope your financial advisor gives the go ahead mine is awfully tight when it comes to any of my hobbies

Cheers

Glenn


----------



## boots (26 Sep 2014)

hi julian
try the aquatic design centre i just bought the tmc signature 60 x45x30 for £10 more and free delivery within the m25


----------



## Julian (26 Sep 2014)

boots said:


> hi julian
> try the aquatic design centre i just bought the tmc signature 60 x45x30 for £10 more and free delivery within the m25



Is that full optiwhite or just the front? What does the silicone seal look like?


----------



## boots (27 Sep 2014)

yes tmc signature tanks are full optiwhite have a look at george  farmers featured journals for pic of tank


----------



## Julian (27 Sep 2014)

Sorry, I didn't realise you meant an ACTUAL TMC Signature tank. If it's only £10 more I might as well go for one!


----------



## Alastair (27 Sep 2014)

The new clear seal edge line look fantastic. Really nice optiwhite and cabinet


----------



## darren636 (27 Sep 2014)

Alastair said:


> The new clear seal edge line look fantastic. Really nice optiwhite and cabinet


its about time they got with the 21st century.  nice


----------



## Alastair (27 Sep 2014)

darren636 said:


> its about time they got with the 21st century.  nice



They weren't doing to great and got bought out and I believe the range will just get better. Oh and the white edgeline is stunning in the flesh. Really really nice


----------



## darren636 (27 Sep 2014)

the white does look nice.


----------

